# I don't know what to do with my husband.



## ScottieL (Dec 28, 2015)

1. He never keeps his promises. 
2. He likes to invite dangerous people around me and my unborn baby, who threaten to kill me, pushed me, yelled at me, calling me nam s, threw things at my belly. No. Hell no. 
3. He likes to invite dangerous people or people he had sex with, which makes me very uncomfortable (of course he doesn't care) to the business, to the family. 
4. He has no concept or eager to protect this family. He doesn't care. 
5. His priority of money goes into himself, drugs and prosititution. He would spend thousands of money buying his 'friends' hotel but not even a baby stroller for my son. His son. 
6. He doesn't respect me, but only expecting me to respect, honour, accept all his decisions. Such as, he knew and promises he wouldn't bring his drug and violent relates friends, prosititutes, his 'girlfriends' to this house. But he just force me to accept when he does. He has no respect of whatever he said or promises. 
7. He doesn't care about how I feel. He has weird expectation that I should accept everything that's wrong and ignore the urge of justice, no, there's no justice in this relationship. Even he felt guilt, he felt bad, but his priority is only himself. 
8. He always kick me out. ALWAYS. 
9. He would do every last thing on earth to make me uncomfortable, of course, he doesn't care 
10. He likes to tell people they can take my belongings and he doesn't feel like to protect me and my basic right. 
11. He doesn't want to spend time with me anymore. 
12. He doesn't even eat with me anymore. 
13. He is still doing drugs. And his friends are doing drugs they like to invite these people into our home. 

I don't know what to say to convince him to change. Maybe this is useless. 

I'm currently 38 weeks pregnant and he did every single thing that can break my heart and make me uncomfortable. I need some prayers and advices ..... Please.....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

911, 999, 112 or whatever number gets the police where you live.

And please get legal advice, fast.

And prayers have been asked on the behalf of you and your children.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Leave him...that's what you have to do.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I would have left a long time a go, prostitutes? I hope you have had an STD test. The only advice I can offer is to leave, do not bring your child up in this mess, he likely will never change. He only cares about himself,drugs. prostitutes. Yeah I would leave immediately.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Honey you can't make him change.
The best thing you can do is have boundaries in place for your protection. If he threatens to kill you-call the police and don't back down.
If brings people around who are dangerous to your UNBORN CHILD, you leave. That is your responsibility.

If he sees that there are consequences, then maybe, maybe he will ask why? Then you can tell him that what he is doing is unacceptable and he either gets help or you don't come back.

You owe it to your children to keep them safe. And you owe it to them to keep their mother safe. Then you start working on believing that you owe it to yourself to live a safe and happy life. You deserve it.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

1. Can you pack a suit case and go live with a family member? 
2. Do it while he is out or asleep. 
3. Don't tell him where you went, and 
4. when he finds out and contacts you, don't listen to him sweet talk you to come back. 
5. Tell him to leave you alone, or you'll contact the police and tell them about his illegal activities.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

ScottieL said:


> I don't know what to say to convince him to change. Maybe this is useless.
> 
> I'm currently 38 weeks pregnant and he did every single thing that can break my heart and make me uncomfortable. I need some prayers and advices ..... Please.....


Why on earth would he change?

You're still there.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You cannot change him. He does not want to change.

The only person you can change is yourself. So change.... leave him.

Where can you go live? Do you have family or friends who will take you in until you can get on your feet?


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I read 1 and 2 and saw only one option. Leave him immediately.


----------



## ScottieL (Dec 28, 2015)

He never threatened to kill me, only the girl he brought in. She also pushed me and insulted me and threw things at my belly. And she's a homeless prosititute and drug addict. She's 19. Even myself found this ridiculous. 



Pluto2 said:


> Honey you can't make him change.
> The best thing you can do is have boundaries in place for your protection. If he threatens to kill you-call the police and don't back down.
> If brings people around who are dangerous to your UNBORN CHILD, you leave. That is your responsibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottieL (Dec 28, 2015)

Above all, he has a death wish. He's taking anti depressants, at the same time he's doing illegal drugs, he has a liver problem and he likes to drink tons of beer. And he has been telling me that he wants to kill himself and such.

I'm praying everyday for us to have a miracle, for us to survive. 

I am hoping after the baby is born he will change.....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ScottieL said:


> He never threatened to kill me, only the girl he brought in. She also pushed me and insulted me and threw things at my belly. And she's a homeless prosititute and drug addict. She's 19. Even myself found this ridiculous.


This is ridiculous. Why are you living like this???? Why is he brining homeless prostitutes into your home? Is he a pimp and drug dealer?


----------



## ScottieL (Dec 28, 2015)

She was his friend's ex girlfriend. And of course they had sex. 

And just now he told me that he cried so hard because that girl, Daland is back to his friend. 

And he said he had feelings for her. 
What kind of hell did I get myself into?



EleGirl said:


> ScottieL said:
> 
> 
> > He never threatened to kill me, only the girl he brought in. She also pushed me and insulted me and threw things at my belly. And she's a homeless prosititute and drug addict. She's 19. Even myself found this ridiculous.
> ...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> 1. Can you pack a suit case and go live with a family member?
> 2. Do it while he is out or asleep.
> 3. Don't tell him where you went, and
> 4. when he finds out and contacts you, don't listen to him sweet talk you to come back.
> 5. Tell him to leave you alone, or you'll contact the police and tell them about his illegal activities.


DO NOT warn him re 5. Just escape. A battered women's refuge, perhaps? 

Your husband is a dangerous unstable person. Telling him you will go to the police is a dangerous idea as you are NOT dealing with a normal person, IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

ScottieL said:


> Above all, he has a death wish. He's taking anti depressants, at the same time he's doing illegal drugs, he has a liver problem and he likes to drink tons of beer. And he has been telling me that he wants to kill himself and such.
> 
> I'm praying everyday for us to have a miracle, for us to survive.


Or...you could GROW UP and do what an adult would do for your upcoming baby and LEAVE this toxic and dangerous situation. If you don't have enough self worth to do it for yourself, at LEAST do it for your baby. If you don't leave and he beats YOU to death, guess who will then be raising your baby?]

You can't WISH and HOPE a man to turn into a decent person. That's immature and unrealistic and dangerously naive.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Why are you still there? You've had plenty of time to leave since yesterday. Pack your bags while he is gone and go to a family or friend's house and don't tell him where you are. From there, find out where the shelters are, so they can help you get on your feet.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

If you're broke, find a local women's shelter. Get out.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Were you part of the same world? The drugs and partying? I would think you had to be to be involved with a guy like that. Now you are pregnant and you expect him to act differently, probably isn't going to happen. I applaud you for thinking about your child's future but if you are serious you need to remove yourself from that environment immediately. Your husband is a punk, your only chance at a good life for you and the child is to get away from the hostile world you live in.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*@Scottie : First thing, prayers are being sent up to you as I speak!

Preeminently, you need to find relatives, friends, family, or church r social agency to assist you at this awful time! You have no business being there on the physical shape that pregnancy demands of you! If things escalate between the two of you, then do not hesitate to involve law enforcement!
*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foshizzle11 (Oct 26, 2015)

You need to leave, don't look back, run away! 

The baby won't change him.


----------

